# Pirate props



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is a video of the haunt that I sold my pirate props to. 
I also have pictures of the props....enjoy.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks like they put them to good use.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are some mighty fine props you sold, bobz.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you


----------

